# waubon area report



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

a few friends an i went out to bass lake on saturday and the fishing was pretty good. overall we caught about 25 bass, 6 northerns, 14 crappies, about 60 bluegills and quite a few small perch. one of the best days i've had this season.


----------

